# Jobs in spain



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello again

Could anyone give me any job websites in spain.

thank you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo789 said:


> Hello again
> 
> Could anyone give me any job websites in spain.
> 
> thank you


sent you a pm


----------



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

i m sorr what's a PM? Is it private message because if it is i haven't received any.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it is, and I've sent them again


----------



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you for your help and advice.

jojo789


----------



## maquee8 (May 17, 2008)

hi , could you send me those links aswell please


----------

